# Missouri Flooding



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I saw on the news that there are many places flooded. One of them is Missouri, and particularly rural places in MO. 

That made me think of the puppy mills in that state. I hope #1 they dogs didn't die a horrible death of drowning in a locked cage while their humans escaped the flood, and #2 the flood didn't reach them.

I'm praying there are rescue organizations that are looking into this matter... i have searched online but didn't see any news about puppy mills and their death related to this flood.

We all know what these animals mean to the puppy mills, just $, not souls. I can't see the mill operators risking their own lives for these "livestock"... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Has anyone heard anything related to the puppy mills and this flood???


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

No - I live in Missouri and I haven't heard anything about any breeders being flooded out. I'll keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I also live in rural Missouri and have not heard anything.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok. no news is good news, perhaps?

Keeping my fingers crossed that no dogs met their maker in this horrible manner.

Although it can be said they are living in heck right now... :bysmilie:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL..."living in heck right now"...

anyway, I was thinking how sad it was, and then a thought occured to me...they're not going to advertise that they lost all their dogs to a flood because they'd probably get in a heap of trouble (one would think anywya!). They're going to heck anyway if you ask me (the 'breeders', not the dogs).
~~Cheri~~


----------

